# Daten von einer Webseite bearbeiten



## java noob2 (22. Jan 2007)

Hi!

Ersteinmal möchte ich sagen das ich Java Anfänger bin. Naja, habe mir schon das ein oder andere Buch durchgelesen und komme auch schon gut zurecht. Aber halt nur mit dem einfachen Sachen. Dann komme ich auch gleich zu meinem Problem.

Ich möchte von einer Webseite bestimmte Daten auslesen und die in einem Applet weiter verarbeiten. Wie komme ich jetzt an diese Daten? Kann man überhaupt Daten aus einer Webseite auslesen?

Ich weiß nicht wie ich das noch weiter erklären soll. Falls ihr noch irgendwas wissen müsst beantworte ich das gern. Ich hab auch noch kein Code dazu geschrieben, weil ich nicht weiß wie ich daran gehen soll. Ich verlange jetzt auch keinen fertigen Code. Ich bin schon dankbar dafür wenn man mir sagt wie ich vorgehen soll.  

Bitte nimmt mich jetzt nicht auseinander! Ich wäre für jede Hilfe echt dankbar!

Grüße!

java noob2


----------



## sparrow (22. Jan 2007)

Definier mal was genau du für Daten verarbeiten möchtest.
Also: Was genau soll funktionieren?


----------



## Guest (22. Jan 2007)

ich möchte von einer webseite wie z.b. diese hier

http://www.alternate.de/html/builder/listing.html?class=cpu&source=needed

daten aus einer tabelle weiterverarbeiten. dort stehen z.b. taktfrequenz und preis in der tabelle. ich möchte diese daten in einem java programm weiterverwenden. also wie kann ich diese daten auslesen und benutzen?


----------



## sparrow (23. Jan 2007)

Was du haben möchtes ist ein sog. WebCrawler oder auch Spider.

Da gibt es verschiedene Möglichkeiten das umzusetzen.
So kannst du direkt über Sockets eine Verbindung zum Webserver aufbauen und ihm die Anfrage senden und die Antwort verarbeiten.
Das ist aber recht kompliziert.

Bei einfachen Webseiten, ohne JavaScript oder Formulare könnte noch die Methode via URLConnection gut funktionieren. Wie man URLConnection einsetzen kann ist hier in einem Beispiel nachlesbar.

Werden die Seiten etwas komplizierter und sind gar Logins nötig und werden Cookies gespeichert solltest du dich mit HTTPUnit auseinander setzen.


Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## java noob2 (23. Jan 2007)

ok danke für deine antwort. das ist ja schon mal was. werde mich mal mit den themen beschäftigen die du mir genannt hast.


----------

